# Cleaning White Wall Tires - Need Advice



## Rambler (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm cleaning a pair of old white wall tires. I have used Westley's Bleach White and Magic Erasers to get from the tire at the top of the picture to the results of the lower tire in the picture but there is still some brownish/pinkish spotting as can be seen on the lower tire in the photo. Anyone have any advice what to try next?


----------



## kos22us (Sep 1, 2014)

i will only use john deere ultra tire guard on my tires, bleach and such will clean the dirt etc. but is not good for the rubber, the ultra guard's chemicals are made specifically to restore old rubber and cleans at the same time,   ive used it for a few years now and deff. stand behind it 100%


----------



## kos22us (Sep 1, 2014)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?59600-Preserving-BFG-Grips&p=357452#post357452

here is a link to another cabe thread where i was talking about this product and has a little more information


----------



## Duck (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks like rust staining, to me- try some Barkeeper's Friend, bet that will do the trick.


----------



## Rambler (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you kos22us and Duck for the suggestions. I think it is some type of mold that got on there. Sort of stained the rubber.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 4, 2014)

I use house hold bleach,Put it on one side in the eveing and leave it outside all night.Do the other sides the next night.Wash it off with a brillo soap pad.


----------

